
Spaceteam Retrospective - luu
http://www.sleepingbeastgames.com/blog/spaceteam-retrospective/
======
RyJones
We played a lot of Spaceteam at Friday beer bashes at Lab 126. Great party
game.

The blog post is from December, 2013. Wonder where his stats are now?

~~~
wanderingstan
There are updates of new features on his blog:
[http://www.sleepingbeastgames.com/blog/](http://www.sleepingbeastgames.com/blog/)

But no recent financials that I can see. Spaceteam was a breath of fresh air
in the mobile game space and I'm glad he's enjoying success.

~~~
RyJones
Thanks for the pointer. Agreed about the breath of fresh air. I installed it a
couple weeks ago to play with my kids and we had a fun time with it.

------
Pxtl
It's actually disappointing that he made so little from such a smash hit - I
suppose it's because it was free, but it wouldn't have been a smash hit if
he'd charged for it.

------
BuildTheRobots
York HackSpace [1] created SpaceHack - a lovely "physical" game with similar
gameplay [2]

[1]
[http://spacehack.york.hackspace.org.uk/](http://spacehack.york.hackspace.org.uk/)
[2] [http://york.hackspace.org.uk/](http://york.hackspace.org.uk/)

------
twostorytower
I've had a lot of fun with space team over the last year, thanks for making a
unique and great game.

